
Silicon Valley Is Trying Out a New Mantra: Make a Profit - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/technology/silicon-valley-startup-profit.html
======
davismwfl
Ahhhh, it is 2001 all over again. Actually I don't remember the exact year,
but after the bottom fell out of the dotcom boom/bust VC's got on the profit
and fundamentals track. Then somewhere those wheels came off again and it was
invest in growth at, almost, all costs.

I wish the pendulum would find a happy median and stop swinging so wildly but
reality is that isn't how humans work generally so that probably won't happen.

Profit is good, growth is good, but either in excess without a plan for
balance will create problems longer term. Yes, extreme profit in the face of
little, no, or negative growth does become a problem. Because without action
to fix the growth the profit will dry up reasonably quick.

